# Blew my last chance today...



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Today was the last day to get out before it's back to work tomorrow. Took my dad out with the hope of getting him a deer. Spent all day pushing the brush for him, but just couldn't get anything to move. Lots of wind and rain had them sitting tight. Towards evening we decided to still hunt back towards the cars. The rain was changing to snow, and unfortunately the wind was at my back. As I crested a rise over a small creek bottom everything felt right. As I surveyed the creekbottom below me the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild popped up about 35 yards below me. Huge, wide racked, probably 10-12 point typical. I waited a second, picked what I thought was a good shot, and completely missed. I couldn't believe it. He seemed to be laughing as he slowly bounded over the creek bank. No hair, no blood so at least I didn't wound him. That would have been the worst. Disappointed, but a good way to end the season. It makes me want to get the bow back out, but I may just be content to spend the next nine months waiting to get back out there after him.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear. At least you saw something. We got skunked.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Miserable last 2 days (Sat & Sun.) to hunt. Bet the kill will be down a lot. Rained all day in Stark Co.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Get a big corn pile going close to where you saw him. With this cold weather you will have a good chance at getting him.....Goodluck


----------

